# Roku, YouTube and Netflix



## Tom Young (Sep 19, 2013)

While Roku now comes with a hundred or more channels, YouTube is not represented.  By following the instruction on this site, http://www.pcworld.com/article/2047326/how-to-add-youtube-to-your-roku-box-the-sequel.html you should be able to add it to your Roku system.  Note... the article indicates that Roku may not allow this, but I have added it to mine yesterday, and it works well.  
Important... it's a little bit tricky to install, and you have to click on the article's links for info on how to get to the Roku system.  Took me two tries to understand the process, but it works perfectly.

On the subject of You Tube... in addition to the clips and trailers that we're familiar with, there are many hundreds of full length movies on You Tube... many classics and many current movies.  Instead of guessing, or searching, here's a great link that lists all You Tube movies, along with the ability to select by director, genre, decade etc.  It takes a long while to load the first time you use it, but it's worth the wait.  
http://pegleg.it/

Finally , if you have Netflix, here's another great website that not only allows you to sort the movies, but to see different ratings... New York Times Critics, Rotten Tomatoes etc.

http://instantwatcher.com/

Of course we seniors read books, and don't watch much TV, so this may not apply.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 19, 2013)

Tom, I have an Apple TV , which does have Netflix and YouTube, but not all the channels that Roku has. Do you know if a person can attach both a Roku and an Apple TV and swap between them ? 
I have been looking at the Roku, and think I could drop the comcast if I had Roku , and save money while doing it.


----------



## Tom Young (Sep 20, 2013)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Tom, I have an Apple TV , which does have Netflix and YouTube, but not all the channels that Roku has. Do you know if a person can attach both a Roku and an Apple TV and swap between them ?
> I have been looking at the Roku, and think I could drop the comcast if I had Roku , and save money while doing it.



I'm not sure you'll get much more from Roku... The available channels (with some exceptions) don't do much for me.  for the most part, they are specialty channels, like kids shows, or highschool football. Many of the channels are "subscription" (for pay) while others present movies, trailers or clips, interspersed with commercials.  
I'm sure you can switch  between the sources, either by switching the plugs or using the TV remote to switch between the HDMI cable inputs.

The major reason for us not dropping our Directv is because I'm a news junkie,  and DW like some of the ladies movie channels.   There aren't any current streaming news channels that I know of, especially since Al Jazeera is no longer available online. I think RT is still streaming, but it's not my favorite.  All of the US channels are offered in "clips" and contain commercials.

Sad to say, as we age, we spend more time watching TV.  We balance off this addiction by recognizing that our entertainment costs have switched from outside-of-home entertainment, to enjoying the world from our recliners...  

I'm not an expert on this stuff, so will bow to those more knowlegeable.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 20, 2013)

Since I lost interest in technology, my brain just becomes mush thinking about clicking on this and loading this and trying again because it failed . . .    I know I'm missing out on a lot but that ain't nothin' new...


----------

